# TJ's Artichoke Antipasto-how long does it last?



## Michelemarie (Sep 16, 2006)

I found a jar of Artichoke Antipasto I bought from Trader Joe's a year and a half ago.  The ingredients are artichokes, water, canola oil, parsley, fresh garlic, evoo, salt, vinegar, spices. There is no "use by" date - all the jar says is to refrigerate after opening. Could this still be good?  I don't want to be responsible for getting anyone sick.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 19, 2006)

Can anyone offer advice - I know you are out there! I am afraid the fresh ingredients sitting in the olive oil may have gone rancid - any advice besides tasting it?


----------



## amber (Sep 19, 2006)

All I can think of is to just open the jar and smell the contents, if there is no indication of spoilage, then try a little taste if you dare   To be safe you could always throw it out and get another jar.  It's so annoying when they dont put expiration dates on containers.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 19, 2006)

It should be fine but your nose will tell you about the possibility of the oil going "off". That is not a long time and expiration dates can be just as misleading/incorrect/conservative/CYAing.


----------



## Constance (Sep 19, 2006)

You didn't mention whether or not the jar has been opened. If it has, by all means, pitch it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2006)

No, the jar hadn't been opened.  I would think that if you open it you will smell whether the olive oil as turned rancid.  Personally, I would think it would be fine, but your nose will tell you differently if that's the case.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2006)

If the jar had been opened for a year and a half, toss it for sure.  If not, it should be OK.  If it worries you, toss it.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd open it, smell it, and nibble on a very tiny bit of the artichoke heart. It won't kill you - a VERY tiny bit. Remember that the artichokes have already been cooked and preserved, and the jar has been hermetically sealed. 
If it tastes OK - eat them. If you have any slight doubts - OUT with it!


----------

